# Oak farmhouse



## Mikeymutt (Aug 13, 2015)

while out and about checking another site,I stumbled upon this place.a quick check around I found an entry point,nice and easy till my foot went through the floor,I was quite shocked how big this old farmhouse was.five bedrooms upstairs.the light was poor throughout most of it,and I was losing the light outside too.,so hopefully the shots ain't too blurred.i must admit this place was a pleasant surprise for me..I hope you enjoy.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 13, 2015)

Definetly another memorable find!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope. Nothing wrong with those. Another stunning set. Loving the radio porn and the Saint picture (Ian Ogilvy).


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 13, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Nope. Nothing wrong with those. Another stunning set. Loving the radio porn and the Saint picture (Ian Ogilvy).



Its David McCallum (Illya Kuryakin from U.N.C.L.E). Another of your amazing finds Mikey, knowing you I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Dani1978 (Aug 13, 2015)

Beautiful, what a find. Have You got some "derelict gem" tracker we should all know about?? Haha!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 13, 2015)

I usually keep a strong eye out and look for all the tell tale signs.but I guess I am lucky..but our little team help each other


----------



## HughieD (Aug 13, 2015)

Sludden said:


> Its David McCallum (Illya Kuryakin from U.N.C.L.E). Another of your amazing finds Mikey, knowing you I'm sure there will be more.



Ooops. Yes....of course it is. My bad as the kids say. School boy error.


----------



## smiler (Aug 13, 2015)

Put your foot in it or through it again Mikey, great stuff, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Aug 13, 2015)

Great pictures Mikeymutt! Another fantastic old house


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice pictures. Quite a nice building, just needs a good painting and papering. Like that sideboard. Was the electric connected? Because in your ninth picture, under the table there's a red light. I see the budgie has escaped.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 13, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Ooops. Yes....of course it is. My bad as the kids say. School boy error.



All part of the service from your friendly neighbourhood anorak.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 13, 2015)

This is a cracking find, bet you're pleased you found this
excellent photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 14, 2015)

Cracking set of images,the radiogram is a smasher!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 14, 2015)

That's mad, what a time capsule. Excellent find, documented beautifully as always.


----------

